# Pictures of your Tool Box!



## toag (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a Gerstner that you restored?
Found one for a cheap at a garage sale?
post em here!

I'll start with mine:  My mom bought this for me as a birthday gift for $5 at a church auction (i know, right!).  Was full of all kinds of yankee drills, hammers, had several calipers, feeler gages, etc.

the last image are my 2 favorites that i found in it... a cigar cutter and bottle opener!  I left a little note about the chest under one of the drawers.  one day some new owner might get a kick out of it.


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 18, 2013)

thats a nice one!

I opted to cheap out and built my own out of mahogany:




then build a rolling cart for it too:


----------



## toag (Jun 18, 2013)

wow! nice work Purp!


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 18, 2013)

i'l give an echo to the nice work Purp!!


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 18, 2013)

heh, thanks guys (and bumping this back up)!


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 18, 2013)

I don,t even own a wood tool box, so nothing to show from me. All mine are metal. Looking at Sharon,s tool box that he built makes me want to have one.

Sharon
That is really nice work you have done building your own tool chest. I see your a very talented wood worker.

Nice Work  :thumbzup::thumbzup:


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 19, 2013)

Craigslist find on this Kennedy setup. Traded the whole deal for a used playstation 3 and an eight year old Nikon digital SLR. It was pretty full of hand tools, end mills, lathe tool holders, reamers, drills, taps, dies, etc. I couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## toag (Jun 19, 2013)

chip, you have got to be kidding!

if not... you suck!


----------



## schor (Jun 19, 2013)

chip_slinger said:


> Craigslist find on this Kennedy setup. Traded the whole deal for a used playstation 3 and an eight year old Nikon digital SLR. It was pretty full of hand tools, end mills, lathe tool holders, reamers, drills, taps, dies, etc. I couldn't believe my luck.



YOU SUCK!

I got this box when I got my th54 lathe for a barter of an old broken ford clubwagon.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 19, 2013)

toag said:


> chip, you have got to be kidding!
> 
> if not... you suck!



Agreed!  :worship:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jun 19, 2013)

My old Gerstner, not sure of the age.





This was in the book til.





My original Kennedy, and several additions.





A Kennedy I got from Craigslist. And some of the contents. I sold a few of the items and got most of the money back. More photos here: http://s811.photobucket.com/user/HarveyMelvinRichards/library/Craigs List Toolbox?sort=3&page=1


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Ya, I had to be patient on browsing Craigslist every day for months. This one was in the barter section, so I was lucky that I saw it. The guy selling it was the son of a tool and die maker who had passed away. His son had kept the boxes and tools for a couple of years, hauling them around as he moved. There was a bit of rust on some of the older boxes and some of the tools, but nothing major. I guess at this point he was ready to let them go emotionally and didn't want to haul them again. As it was, they were in his basement and we had to take them all apart, each drawer from each box, and haul them up a tiny staircase. It took all day. I emptied each drawer and sorted it over the winter, and then repainted the holder and cleaned up each box and drawer. Dropped in new felt with liberal amounts of RemOil and now here she sits!


----------



## xman_charl (Jun 20, 2013)

This Kennedy has gone on the floor many times. Use to just sit on roller. 

The orange box is tacked welded to roller, roof of orange box is pop riveted to Kennedy.

Original owner of Kennedy, use to be $80 with discount from where I worked.

One side faces my lathe, other side for welding junk...

enjoy...Charl


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 20, 2013)

restored this one, had to make a new drawer.


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 20, 2013)

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


>



I havent seen one with a front like that before.
Got a pic with the front up and closed?

Cheers Phil


----------



## kilroy (Jun 21, 2013)

here's my J.C. Penney box


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jun 21, 2013)

12bolts said:


> I havent seen one with a front like that before.
> Got a pic with the front up and closed?
> 
> Cheers Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful Box, Harvey!!
the 5th Edition of Machinery's pushes it over the top!!!
:man:


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Jul 3, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Beautiful Box, Harvey!!
> the 5th Edition of Machinery's pushes it over the top!!!
> :man:



Thanks. The Machinery's is in almost perfect condition. It would be perfect if it had the front cover.:angry:


----------



## schor (Jul 4, 2013)

I picked up this box for $60 a week ago. It's old and seems to be heavier than newer boxes, I wonder why they used heavy gauge metal when we know you can make it thinner and get away with it. :lmao:

I touched up a few drawers to get them running better, a couple are going to need a bit more work but I just put my sanding belts and lighter things in them. The items in the drawers did not come with the box. I love that it has so many thin drawers, perfect for my tools. A few drawers had some aluminium dividers, I think I'll use the same technique and make more.









Steve


----------

